# Selena Gomez - in a pink bikini in Mexico 15.04.15 41x



## pofgo (16 Apr. 2015)

:drip: :jumping:




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 41 Dateien, 29.776.609 Bytes = 28,40 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Ganz schön unscharf. 

aber :thx:


----------



## Marker (16 Apr. 2015)

Sie ist sehr heiß, wenn die Bilder noch etwas schärfer wären, würde ich mich freuen zwecks Nippelalarm


----------



## chris85 (16 Apr. 2015)

Unscharf ja, aber nicht ungeil. :thx: Hat einen schönen Body und der Bikini scheint recht eng anzuliegen


----------



## blackFFM (17 Apr. 2015)

Ist auf jeden Fall einen Klick wert. THX


----------



## DRAGO (17 Apr. 2015)

Selena noch schärfer als Chili !


----------



## xpb (17 Apr. 2015)

everytime nice to see


----------



## Tornald (17 Apr. 2015)

Die Bilder sind zwar unscharf, aber Selena selbst sieht richtig scharf aus! :thumbup:



chris85 schrieb:


> Hat einen schönen Body und der Bikini scheint recht eng anzuliegen


Das finde ich auch. Selena hat sich aus meiner Sicht absolut positiv entwickelt...


----------



## crystalgirl85 (17 Apr. 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## comatron (17 Apr. 2015)

Die Paparazzi sollten mal in ihre Ausrüstung investieren, die Anzahl der grainigen bzw. blurrigen (schöne Begriffe, gelle) Strandbilder nimmt zu.

Aber wenigstens ist, völlig unsexistisch gemeint, der Bikini gut gefüllt.


----------



## hoshi21 (17 Apr. 2015)

danke für selena. klar sind die bilder unscharf. aber geschossen auf einem boot in 2 km entfernung?
dann passt es doch ;-)


----------



## eagleeye. (17 Apr. 2015)

comatron schrieb:


> Die Paparazzi sollten mal in ihre Ausrüstung investieren, die Anzahl der grainigen bzw. blurrigen (schöne Begriffe, gelle) Strandbilder nimmt zu


*Falsch...auch die beste und teuerste Fotoausrüstung nützt nichts wenn
die Distanz zum Motiv nicht stimmt. Wenn ich mir anschaue was die Paparazzis für 
Ausrüstungen haben, so bekomme ich, der das Fotografieren als grosses Hobby pflegt,
total feuchte Augen. Die Ausrüstungen welche die Paparazzis auf sich tragen, kosten
schnell mal 15'000 bis 20'000 Euro.
Man könnte jetzt die Distanz vom Motiv zum Fotoapparat welcher die Fotos hier 
gemacht hat überprüfen. Mit einem guten EXIF-Programm kommt man an die 
EXIF-Daten ran, sofern sie nicht gelöscht wurden...

Vielen Dank für die Fotos von Selena. Mir scheint das sie bisschen "voller"
geworden ist. Aber passt so, besser so als spindeldürr...

ciao*


----------



## Sachse (17 Apr. 2015)

muss ich eagleeye. zustimmen, die Paps kommen da nicht näher ran, bei denen vom 16. weiß Sel, das sie da sind, darum verhält sie sich auch so komisch. 

Ich hab für mich die Regel: je körniger die Bikini Bilder sind, umso authentischer sind sie, was nützt es, wenn man bei solchen Bildern die Poren zählen kann, dann sind die Paps informiert wo und wann die Damen plantschen. Haben wir bei Bella Thorne z.B. schon paar Mal gesehen, die waren einfach zu gut um einfach so geknipst zu sein, daher sind das für mich eher staged Bilder.

Back to topic: Ich find es bombatisch, das Sel paar Pfund zugelegt hat, sie scheint sich wohlzufühlen und nur das zählt noch dem ganzen Bieber-Drama bei ihr. Mir gefällt es so und wenn sie das uns so zeigt, ist es doch noch besser, gelle :drip:

:thx: pofgo


----------



## Dana k silva (18 Apr. 2015)

Thanks for Selena.


----------



## Darknizz (20 Apr. 2015)

Schöne Selena. Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## tmadaxe (22 Apr. 2015)

Mir ist sie im Moment zu speckig, aber der Bikini ist immerhin ganz nett.


----------



## depp19781978 (28 Apr. 2015)

Rund und gesund!
Hat sich echt prächtig entwickelt, die Gute!


----------



## Ratingen89 (29 Apr. 2015)

Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Punisher (1 Mai 2015)

sie ist pummelig geworden


----------



## kleiner geier (16 Nov. 2016)

ich liebe selena Gomez...und hier hat sie so tolle Rundungen...leider mittlerweile wegen "shitstorm" wieder weg...das mehr an Rundungen...


----------



## yoyoyoyo (13 Feb. 2017)

Sehr schön, danke


----------



## tmadaxe (3 Mai 2020)

Es wäre so toll, ihr die Arschbacken auseinander zu ziehen und mit maximalem Genuss in sie einzudringen ...


----------

